# Diamond Resorts--double charging on fees?



## govblanc (Aug 14, 2009)

I purchased 4000 Diamond Resorts points from a friend at a very reasonable price.  I wasn't really interested in another timeshare but since my friend had already paid the maintenance fees for 2009 (more than $800!) I decided to give it a try.  I have had nothing but bad experiences with DRI in the 3 months I have been an owner.  The worst event occurred a few days ago when I received a bill for the 2009 (again) maintenance fees.  Numerous communications with their "customer service" staff about this "double billing" have resulted in their telling me that since I bought this "property" in 2009, I have to pay the MFs for  2009.  I have told them I will not do that.  Any advice?  I have already reported this to ARDA and they have said they will look into the matter.  I don't really expect them to do much.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 14, 2009)

If you were a member of the "club" DRI can pretty much make what ever rules it want to make, even saying that you have to pay the MFs in every year you own them. 

BUT that isn't the case here. You do not belong to the club ( no resale buyer does)  so DRI must follow the general laws/rules regarding real estate. The unit's MFs have already been paid, DRI can not ask you to pay them again.


----------



## lv_maui (Aug 14, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> If you were a member of the "club" DRI can pretty much make what ever rules it want to make, even saying that you have to pay the MFs in every year you own them.
> 
> BUT that isn't the case here. You do not belong to the club ( no resale buyer does)  so DRI must follow the general laws/rules regarding real estate. The unit's MFs have already been paid, DRI can not ask you to pay them again.




the first reason that comes to mind for DRI to do this is if you were given use of a 2009 week and the old owner had use also.  Otherwise, I cannot see why legally they can do this.  I would start my sending a courteous letter (send via certified) explaining the situation and see if they would reconsider.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Aug 15, 2009)

What did you buy - exactly.  You cannot buy points on re-sale unless you are buying a trust.  Did you buy a trust?


----------



## govblanc (Aug 20, 2009)

*DRI "double billing" issue resolved*

I was able to get the DRI "double billing" issue resolved, with helpful advice from posters at timeshare forums.  A couple of DRI owners suggested I contact the DRI CEO and another person at the executive level.  I did that and within 3--4 hours I got a call from one of these exec's assistant.  She told me that she had researched my account and determined that the 2009 fees HAD in fact been paid and that DRI was canceling my 2009 bill.  I am very pleased that this saga had a happy ending.


----------



## robertr55 (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow....just goes to show that you never know when executives will do the right thing when prodded (even DRI execs!)


----------



## lv_maui (Aug 21, 2009)

robertr55 said:


> Wow....just goes to show that you never know when executives will do the right thing when prodded (even DRI execs!)



Mr. Cloobeck has a reputation for definitely helping the sender out if they agree.  The only thing that bothers me is that you have to get him involved to get it done.


----------

